# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  لماذا لا يسأل عني؟! ولا يشتاق ربما؟

## شاطىء الجراح

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته_ 

_أخواني أخواتي الأعضاء و المشرفين_ 
_سؤال هنا لدي .. عندما يكون لديك صديق عزيز عليك القريب جدا ً لقلبك_
_ولكن كلما بحثتَ عنه و كلما أمسكت هاتفي لأتصل به لا أسمع سوى نفس الكلمة تتردد وهي بأن الجوال مقفل_ 
_أنا صحيح لا أعلم ما ظروفه و أوضاعه ولكن هو يعلم بأني أحتاج بأن أتصل به وأسأل عنه حتى وإن لم أراه وأحتاج أيضا ً بأن أتصل له قبل أن أذهب له لكي أتأكد من عدم إنشغاله أو عدم وجوده في منزله_
_ولكنه يبقى الجوال مقفلا ً ربما ليس متعمدا ً أو جهازه متعطل ولكن كل هذا يرجع لسبب إهماله و صديقي العزيز جميل بكل أخلاقه يغمرني السرور و الراحة حينما أكون أنا وهو فقط و أحكي له عن بعض ألامي وجراحي.... ولكن أعاني من إهماله و بعض الفوضوية كما قلت لكم ربما تعطل جهازه بسبب إهماله و غير ذلك حتى أنا في بعض الأحيان أتحسس مثلا ً لعدم سؤاله عني ولو غبت لعدة أيام حتى صرت أشك هل يحتاجني في حياته كما أنا أحتاجه هل يشتاق لي هل يفتقدني هل هل...؟؟!!_
_و تلعب بي الشكوك و لكن أعترف بأني أعتبره ركن لي أحتاجه في كل حياتي_  
_ولكن لا أدري لماذا لا يسأل عني ألا قليل لماذا؟ هل يعتبرني شيء هامشي لا أعتقد... ربما_ 
_لا أجد جواب مقتع_ 
_أتمنى منكم مشاركتي لبعض همومي هنا_ 
_مع تحياتي_

----------


## أبو سلطان

*يا أخي لما ذا لا تحمل صديقك هذا على محمل أفضل من هذا المحمل*

*فليس كل الناس يجيدون كثرة استعمال الهاتف*

*فيوجد منهم من لا يهتم كثير به و تراه يمكن عندما يريدك يذهب إليك من دون هاتف*

*و ما دام قفله أو وجدته مقفول فهو لم يقفله عنك أنت فقط بل قفله عن كل الناس حتى عن أمه و أبيه و هو حتما يحبهم*

*فتأكد أنه يحبك و لا تزعل*

*فلا تتخسس كثيرا في هذا الأمر*

*و شكرا*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

شكرا ً على وجودك  أبو سلطان

أتقبل رأيك الجميل 

شكرا

----------


## سحابة نور

اخي شاطئ الجراح

قد اكون مثل صديقك هذا لكنه قد لا يكون مهملا اكثر مما هو غير مهتم في الهاتف وقد يكون هناك عطل فيه

فكما قال اخي ابو سلطان احمله على محمل افضل فانت لا تعلم بظروفه قد يكون مشتاق لك اكثر مما انت مشتاق له لكنه مشتاق لك بصمت

فهو يذكرك في برهات من الزمن وقد تحس انت بذلك الاشتياق والتواصل القلبي عندما تذكره فجأه

عذرا للاطالة

تقبل مروري

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 

خالي العزيز.. شاطئ الجراح.. 

ابعد الله عن قلبك الطاهر الهموم والغموم .. 

بحق الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه... 

الصداقة ركن أساسي ترتكز على القلب.. 
وربما يرتكز عليها القلب .. 
أرى مشاعرك تجاه صديق عمرك مشاعر طاهرة صافية صادقة.. 

ولاأستطيع أن أنفي مشاعره تجاهك.. 

مؤكد يبادلك كل ذلك.. 

ولكن ... كما تفضلت لكل ٍ ظروفه... 



وماأجده بين سطورك رائع جداً.. 

وهو أنك خلقت له أعذار... 

وهذا مايجب فعله... 


ونصيحة مني أن تزوره في منزله..وإن كان بدون اتصال.. 

في هذه الحالة أنت مُضطر .. فلا يجب أن تتقيد بأصول الزيارة.. 

(مجرد سؤال... فلان موجود؟؟؟ ) 

هنا استغربت من أمر..وهو أنكم الرجال تلتقون عادة على جنبات الطرق...هنا وهناك.. 

فاجئني أنك لم تره لفترة طويلة.. 

طمأنك الله عليه...ولا فرق بينكما.. 
وأبقى صداقتكما مدى الدهر... 

أنت على صواب ..ثق بذلك..

فقط ..

ابعد عن قلبك هذه الشكوك ..


وكن على ثقة أن لك في القلب كما له بإذن الله تعالى..
 



دعواتي لك.. 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أخيه سحابة نور لك الشكر وكل التقدير على وجودك وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

_دمعة ... بنت اختي لك الشكر على رايك وعلى تواجدك الجميل المطل تقبلي واسع تحياتي_

_و مأجورين بمصاب أبو عبد الله ( عليه السلام )_

----------

